# Hey from a new newbie!



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

hi i'm mouse girl -totally original i know- got my first mouse a few weeks ago he's called pip short for pipsqueak i love him to bits and i'm hoping to expand and start up a breeding programme shortly i will try to upload some pictures of pip soon but for now thanks for reading


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

arr! cute mouse. hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Welcome to the fourm!


----------

